# Surf rods for sale.



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Local Tidewater VA sale only. Email [email protected] if interested.

OKUMA
SS-S-1202MH-1 
12' rod Lure wt.3-8oz $60 Firm
TICA
UEHA632002S
10'6 rod Lure wt 2-8 oz. $100 nego. Rod tip missing the inner ceramic ring.

TICA































UEHA836502S
12' rod Lure wt 4-10oz. $130 Firm


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Sold.


----------

